# Hi V.I.



## Neosounds (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi

I'm a producer/singer/songwriter, and occasional pianist(kind of), anway
I jus thought it would be cool, to get to know other musicians, and possibly work on a few projects, and create music that means something.

Anway, I am always up for a collaboration, if anyone is interested, and you can email, if you are, I've got a ton of songs that you can hear if interested.

At the moment I've got a song that I've produced, but I want to improve the piano part, make it more in depth, and beautiful, meaning, I have track that's produced, but it would be cool to have a piano only version of it, so it would be just my vocals and the piano

Anyway, this is one hell of an introduction...lol

You can email me at [email protected]

Thank You


----------



## Niah (Jul 22, 2005)

Hey Neosounds welcome to VI!

I'm sure you will find a lot of musicians here willing to colaborate with you.


----------



## Neosounds (Jul 22, 2005)

That would be cool, I'm always up for a collaboration.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Neosounds (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Christian

How are you?


----------



## Jackull (Jul 22, 2005)

Welcome neosounds,

We look forward to hear your songs here...

jackULL


----------



## Neosounds (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi

Thank You

I will post something up very shortly


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jul 22, 2005)

Nice seeing you here Neosounds - welcome to VI and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Neosounds (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi

I'm just so pleased at the amount of people that have been so welcoming, thank you


----------



## Scott Rogers (Jul 22, 2005)

..........


----------



## TheoKrueger (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Neosounds! Welcome aboard man :wink: 

I look forward to listening to your stuff


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jul 22, 2005)

Great!!

We need more guys that do songwriting!!!!

Welcome NeoSounds!!!


----------



## Neosounds (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi

Thank you for that nice welcome T

I put something up, you can all take a listen, the vocals arent that good, but it is just in demo stage right now, so you can isten to it and tell me what you think, it's a hip hop ish kinda song, the link is in the song review section.

Thank you


----------



## Neosounds (Jul 22, 2005)

Hi Hans

Thank You

I write songs in all different genres, and I'm definitely up for collaborating, if you're interested


----------



## Neosounds (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi Scott

Thanks for the heads up, I heard stories about that Fred guy too, I heard that he....

wait I see him coming, we'll continue this later...lol


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jul 23, 2005)

Ey mate,

Welcome to V.I. Nice site btw.

Cheers,


----------



## Neosounds (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi

thank you

I'm still working on it, should be done by today


----------

